# PBGFC Junior Angler Tournament



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Just an FYI. The Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club 26th annual Junior Angler Tournament will be held on June 13-14, 2014 at WCI Lost Key Marina. This tournament is designed to encourage young adults, under 19 years of age, to become responsible anglers and develop an appreciation of our sport. This is what is all about....getting the youth out fishing. Put down the playstation, Wii, etc and pick up a moldcraft!

Categories include:
Tournament Champion
Top Boat 
1st-3rd place; tuna, wahoo, dolphin, bonita, snapper, king mackerel, and catch and release.
The tournament is hosted at WCI Lost Key Marina & Yacht Club in Perdido Key Florida. 

Captains meeting will be held at WCI on June 13, 2014 with fishing day June 14th. Scales will be open from 4-9 PM at Lost Key Marina. Awards will follow after the conclusion of the weigh in.

You can register online at: http://www.pbgfc.com/junior-anglers/pensacola-junior-anglers-tournament-registration/

The entry fee for the junior angler tournament is $75 per angler.
If you have any problems registering or have any questions please feel free to call us at 850-453-4638. Please join us for this spectacular event.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Miss Mickey will be there. We had such a great time at this tournament last year. Come out and get your kids on a fish!


----------

